# 24/7 pro sights



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

Which Taurus models (24/7-pt111 ?) have inter changeable sights? Or better yet which sights are best suited for the 24/7 Pro DS? 

I just picked this one up in a trade, It is not a good shooter.. Heinie sights suck (my opinion, not to offend) What are some good replacements not breaking the bank?

Thanks.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

just type in pistol type and sights and it should give some choices too look at


----------

